# Ghost Shrimp Fail!



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently introduced my new crowntail (Jean-Luc Picard) to his tank, which housed a large and lonely ghost shrimp by the name of Sir Francis Drake. At first, they were curious about each other. Jean-Luc would occasionally "nose" Drake, who would dart across the tank. Other than that, they left each other alone. It turns out that Jean-Luc was simply biding his time. After a few days, Drake went into hiding so that he could molt. The moment Drake shed his carapace, Jean-Luc promptly found and decapitated him, leaving the corpse and detached head for all to see. I knew there was a possibility that this would happen, and so didn't allow myself to become too attached to Drake. However, my husband really loved the little shrimp, and so Jean-Luc is now "[my] fish." Alas, that's the last time Jean-Luc gets a companion shrimp. :-?


----------



## HestonFan23 (May 25, 2011)

Be glad your Betta actually ate the shrimp. I have a shrimp in my tank with Steve. Steve looks at him and enjoys going into his hiding places to stare at him. I did see Steve bite the shrimp once when it swam by him. I almost wonder if Steve is passive aggressive.


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope that Steve isn't simply waiting for the shrimp to molt too!


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you have plants for the shrimp to hide in?


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

the betta ate the shrimp?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

This happened to me as well, I have LOADS of plants in my tank, yet Lin decapitated "Bubblebutt" in under 20 minutes. No joke I acclimated Bubblebutt, went to prepare some food, came back and he became food


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

Ya... I had both plants, and a little cave for the shrimp to hide in. It didn't help! And no, Jean-Luc Picard did not eat the shrimp. He just decapitated him.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

oh my goodness.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I have 2 amano shrimps for like 2 weeks now, they are with my females in which they were actually also together in my LFS tank... xD

I didn't transport them together because it's stressful for them, but they live nicely together, I think it's because 1 of my females is kinda retarded (no joke) and the other one loves playing the "statue" game cus she's waaaay calm (she swims like a true lady, LOL!), so they never bothered to try to take a small bite at them with their tiny mouths 

My male first time he saw them though (from his tank) he instantly flared at... Bet he would chomp them up as well =X


----------



## Bettalover22 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a pretty big shrimp with my male & female crowntail. They left it alone for a few days but it quickly became lunch! I didn't think they would mess with it cuz it was pretty big.


----------



## rhiannon5015 (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't feel too bad, mine just killed a ghost shrimp and now we can't find the pond snail. He wasn't being to nice to him either! He seemed quite entertained by the whole thing.


----------



## wshfail (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't seem to have issues with my betta and my ghost shrimp. I actually have a problem with the ghost shrimp smacking the bettas around if they get to food that the shrimp has already scoped out. Mine will literally jump all over the bettas to get the food back. I have 1 male gorami betta and 2 female betta and my 2 ghost shrimp are completely fearless and will stand their ground. 

I do however have an issue with my male betta picking on my golden mystery snail. He will pick at his antenna and badger him until he hides for a few hours.


----------



## HestonFan23 (May 25, 2011)

redbettagirl said:


> I hope that Steve isn't simply waiting for the shrimp to molt too!


Actually the shrimp did molt (I cannot decide on naming him either Roskolnikov or Camus). Steve does not care in the slightest that a shrimp is hanging out in the bottom of his tank.


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

I can't help but laugh at this thread >.< Who knew such beautiful, small fish would be so vicious? Lol!


----------



## LouCB (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw I've got 2 amano shrimp in with my boy and he swims past them and they don't flinch. Been a few months now


----------

